
Guardian quotes 10x programmers and warns Twitter to keep the best - edsykes
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/14/twitter-better-remember-who-monetises-its-tweets
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
edsykes
noted

